# Solved: Can i insert an internal link in Wordpad or an RTF document ?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I want to put links in my text, for use on the same machine or mobile media (CDs or floppies).
I'm using Notepad a lot, but this cant be done in Notepad. I am thinking of putting the address line into notepad, so that this can be copy-pasted into RUN
as a crude form of link, but i am hoping that RTF or Wordpad has the facility to insert a link but i have not been able to find info on this.

Apparently i can insert an 'object' in RTF, but that doesnt seem to be the same thing.

The links i want to insert would be mainly for pictures, and would probably take the form of ... "you can see a picture of this HERE" ... or maybe "to see a pic of this click on this link: C/Picture/item.jpg"

I feel this is a fairly simple action, which might be why i cannot find any info on how to do it.

Cheers, John


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

WordPad provides only very basic functionality. Such options just aren't available. There are tons of free word processing programs from AbiWord to OpenOffice.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi DoubleHelix,

Thanks. So thats a no then.
Well thought i'd ask.

I'm sort of trying to make out this 'object' thing.
It might be possible to get that to refer to a Jpeg.
The explanations are so gormless i cant really make it out.
Its definately something 'clickable'
It definately does do something like a link, but maybe not a link.

Maybe it might be possible to get it to bring up something useable,
which could bring up a Jpeg.

Any idea what this 'object' can do ?

Cheers, John


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't understand a thing you're saying, John.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

This works in an RTF file. (Ignore Objects here)
Insert a picture, from File. Select the picture you want. When you do that, the Insert button will have a down arrow. Select Insert and Link. It will put the picture in. You then have to right-click and go to Hyperlink and browse back to the picture you want the link to go to, and click on it (again, presumably, although you could use one picture over and over to indicate all links). Then, when you press Ctrl+Enter, that picture will open up in Internet Explorer.
In WordPad, it is a little neater. Go to Insert Object, and choose Create from file. Also check the Link box. Browse to the picture you want. Then come back and (if you choose) check the Display as Icon box. (If you Display as Icon, you will only see a box with the picture's name; if you don't, it will insert the whole picture.)
When you double-click on these links, they open up in Picture Viewer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Slurpee,

Thank you for that info. I couldn't get it to work though.
There might actually be a way to include links to pictures in RTF (on the same PC)
but i still have not been able to do it satisfactorily.
Using the "Embedded link object" is about as close as i have been able to get.
This will bring up the picture referred to, but it messes up the existing text.
Maybe i am doing it wrong, but i'm quite disappointed with the results so far.

I think i will revert to HTML.
As its only for my own use, on my own PC, i can miss out a lot of stuff that would
be needed for general-use Html.
I think i can put the notepad files straight into html with very little modifying.

I'll see how i get on.

Thanks, John


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

The methods I described above work (try them in a blank file) but, like you said, they will mess with your text. You would probably have better luck getting the text to wrap decently in an .rtf file, but I think that HTML is a far better way to do this - it gives you a very high degree of control on the positions of the text and the picture(s).

Since you have figured out how you are going to deal with this, please use the button at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Slurpee,
Yes html is a far better way to do this.
As its mainly for my own use on my own machine, i can leave out a lot of html stuff
which would be necessary for wider use.
The pictures in this setup dont appear with the text, but the text includes links to
pictures, if required for clarification.
This means that the same bit of html can be copy-pasted with just the Jpeg name
changed assuming its in the same folder, and the text description changed.
Or the text description could just say 'Picture' cos it will be in context, that would
make the copy-pasting a bit quicker. But so far i have included a description.
If i get to do a lot of this then i might just use 'Picture' in the text.

Other bits are to include line-breaks (br), and paragraph breaks (p).
The only other bit is to set font at the top at size 3 fixedsys, then it comes out
just about the same as Notepad anyway.

I have noticed that going through pages of text including (br) and (p) gets very wearing,
so i might look at 'Stripmail' or some similar program, so that i can scan through
inserting asterisks (or something un-common) to be picked out and changed to "(br)"
same with "(p)".
Or maybe i could use the user-designated keys to do that.
I'll see how i get on,

John


----------

